# In heat and bloody discharge



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe that's in heat, she started this morning, and she had a bloody discharge yesterday and she has one today too. We are giving her remedies for interal bleeding just in case, but can somebody tell me what could be going on?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there any possibility that she was bred before this time? When was her last recorded heat cycle? Is it a lot of bright red bllod or just a little?
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

There is no possibility she has been bred, she has had no access to a buck at all this fall. She is a doe we are milking through and not breeding, so I haven't been keeping track of her heat cycles, but they seem pretty regular. It like a discharge, and it is bright red blood. It reminds me of the discharge that they get after they kid. She has never had this in her heats before.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, there are 5 "little girls" as I call them now 11mos old, they are Boers. When they come into heat they bleed a little.must be normal for some?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

See I don't know, because this is the only heat that she has bled on, and I've never had another goat do this :? My mom thought that maybe she got her rear end caught on something on the fence but I"m not sure.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that does seem odd, how old is she and has she ever kidded before? 
beth


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Discharge*

I also had a Saanen doe do this a couple of years ago. She went lame after it and we just got her back in walking condition. She walked on her knees after she went lame. I didn't have the heart to put her down. She seemed so happy even walking on her knees. Now she is walking again but still uses her knees a lot out of habit. She has never come back into heat after this, and has never kidded or anything again. She kidded once for me and had a buck who I kept as a pet wether for her. She even lived with a buck for a while just because she was in with the others and the buck never even tried to bother her. I think she must be sterile now. She's only 4 years old. I would be interested to know what happens with your doe.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll be 2 in April and she kidded last may('07) with twin does, normal delivery, no assistance, and an easy one. She is showing now other signs of being sick/off other than the discharge.

She seems to be going out of heat today, and her discharge is lessening, I'll keep updating.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you thought of a possible infection? or a cyst that might have ruptured?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats what i was thining. I would get her started on ten days of pen. at least
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well she is going out of heat today and the discharge has lessened. My mom has her on the remedy Sepia which is just in case it is an infection.

Thanks for your help guys


----------

